

Ask HN: Ideas on how to monetize Firefox or Chrome Extensions? - christonog

I'm looking to build out some ideas I have for FF and/or Chrome extensions. I'm looking for way to eventually build a business around these and I was wondering if there were any of you that knew of ways to monetize (reoccurring monthly payments, single purchase, or freemium is what I'm mostly looking at, though I'm open to others). I'm currently clueless on how to bill or set up "pro" versions of extensions.<p>Any links to where I could research more would also be of help. Also, any general advice about this space would be greatly appreciated.<p>Thanks!
======
us
This is 100% dependent on the type of extension you're building out. Without
knowing more about the nature of the extension, it is extremely difficult to
recommend a proper monetization model. Who are the target audience? Is there a
built-in model you can leverage? Too many unknowns to recommend anything
valid. It's like asking how to monetize a website. General advice won't help
much...

